# Sleep mode won't disable on 211



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

I just got a new 211 a week, ago.

It has software version L562.

No matter how I set the sleep mode, it will not disable. It goes to sleep in four hours, even when I set it for eight.

Any answers?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try to set it to default first, reboot, check if keep default values, then set the interval/reset/check again.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks,

I'll do as you say, and will see tomorrow morning.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If it will no hold new values, then the receiver is broken (serial EEPROM failed).


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

It always held the new values, but the sleep mode always activated, anyway.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you sure it is the sleep mode kicking in and not the overnight update?

Even if you disable the sleep timer... it will go into standby to take an update on the scheduled time each night.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks,

I finally got it figured out. I need to keep the receiver on, because I have a Series 2 TiVo connected to it.

The 311 that I replaced did not have an automatic guide update. The guide updated when you called it up. It was, however, a little inconvient at times.

Yes, I finally realized that it was the nightly update to the guide that causes it to go into sleep mode every early morning.

I did a workaround by scheduling the update for 5:45AM and set a daily recurring timer for 6:00 AM.

Now, it works just fine.


----------



## saisport (Jul 15, 2010)

Mike500 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I finally got it figured out. I need to keep the receiver on, because I have a Series 2 TiVo connected to it.
> 
> ...


Can you please walk me through the settings cause I have a dame problem on my 211
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

saisport said:


> Can you please walk me through the settings cause I have a dame problem on my 211
> Thanks in advance


Go to MENU

Select #8 Preferences

Select #4 Updates

It will show 3:00 AM as default. I prefer to set it to 5:45.

Select #7 Inactivity Standby in the Preference Menu. Using the left arrow, move the orange highlight to "Activation. Key down ti "Disabe" and hit "Select." Using the right arrow move the orange highlight to "Done," and hit "Select."

Go to the Guide. Key down the schedule to 6:00 AM and go to a station that is scheduled for 7 days a week like CNN Americah Morning or Fox and Friends and hit the Select Button.

This is the Create Timer Screen. Go to Type and select Auto Tune and hit "Select." Go to "Frequency" and select "Daily." Then go right arrow to "Creat Timer."

You're done. The guide will update at 5:45AM. The timer will automatically take the machine out of sleep and tune it to the channel that you selected every day until the next guide update at 5:45 AM the next day.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Mike500 said:


> Go to MENU
> 
> Select #8 Preferences
> 
> ...


on setting your timer at 6 - you don't even need to select a particular program - simply create a manual timer for some channel at 6 am daily.


----------

